# X Success! More Trips & High Ratings Tickets!



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Just received an email from Indy Uber indicating we have the option of attending a class on how to make money with Uber. How Uber exciting!! ha ha

Here's the link:

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/x-success-more-trips-and-high-ratings-tickets-12853843191

Notice, we have to PAY (not much, but still .. one would think training would be FREE) to attend the class.

Thoughts?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Just received an email from Indy Uber indicating we have the option of attending a class on how to make money with Uber. How Uber exciting!! ha ha
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


This is what the Organiser has to say about this seminar. He is offering a similar one for UberBLACK drivers in Indianapolis. Also search him on Google.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Might be worth $12.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Might be worth $12.


You will meet other Indy drivers too. That's a big plus. It doesn't say how long the session is though.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I met several when they were handing out the "U" and other equipment (they no longer issue) a month or so ago .. as former military I'm always interested in learning something new. After all, it doesn't always have to apply to my UBER job.  Might look good on my resume, too.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Crap. I can't attend. I WORK every day til 4pm. I sent an email asking for another opportunity in the evening. We'll see what happens. Good gig for those who can get it, though.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Thoughts?


I think Uber got a little surprised by the push-back from drivers 
regarding the latest fare cuts..... and someone had a "great idea".


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

You can learn how to get 40 trips _per week_??


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

right when rates is not enough to make their drivers broke they finish them in training


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I can do 40 trips in two days (12 hours each). Of course, if they would pay more than $6 or $7 a trip I'd earn a lot more. Maybe they could do a class on how to get people to decide to go further...


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I can do 40 trips in two days (12 hours each). Of course, if they would pay more than $6 or $7 a trip I'd earn a lot more. Maybe they could do a class on how to get people to decide to go further...


That's easy. Carry a gun and tell the pax YOU'LL decide when the trip is done. It will guarantee that coveted 5 star rating too!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If you show up late and everyone is on their ass with cups in their hand and it looks like Jonestown, let me know.


----------



## Bmateo (Sep 5, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Maybe they could do a class on how to get people to decide to go further...


Mabye the could offer a class to their management, helping them understand that having 80% pissed off drivers as the face of Uber is not a good business plan, and that they are putting in policies that are actually hurting their clients (not showing deistinations, charging drivers for tolls, rate drops, equipment rental, etc.)

I 100% get the concept of making a profit, but that has to be built on creating a market that brings supply and demand together. Constantly screwing the driver will (at best) cause a lot of driver turnover and unhappy drivers as the face of Uber. Is that what they really want?


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

What could they possibly teach an Uber driver? They don't want drivers thinking for themselves or outside the box. It will probably be stupid stuff like:

- accept all rides
- be in hot spots
- work more hours


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Bmateo said:


> Mabye the could offer a class to their management, helping them understand that having 80% pissed off drivers as the face of Uber is not a good business plan, and that they are putting in policies that are actually hurting their clients (not showing deistinations, charging drivers for tolls, rate drops, equipment rental, etc.)
> 
> I 100% get the concept of making a profit, but that has to be built on creating a market that brings supply and demand together. Constantly screwing the driver will (at best) cause a lot of driver turnover and unhappy drivers as the face of Uber. Is that what they really want?


Funny thing - when Uber started everyone used it & it was cool- "cool" to use Uber over a cab - but then they wanted more $ market share so they did taxis. Still wanting more they started X & the greed becomes more apparent. Why should X pay a lower %? Just to.get you on the hook soon will all.bethe same. Seriously. The writing is on the wall guys. 
A class for Uber management is about to be real - a competition app that will put Uber in its place. Been testing it this week. Amazing! Pre bookings - request your favourite driver - option to tip - everything we have been telling Uber! Well someone listened. Ontapcars launches in Australia & apparently to.go global soon after! you heard it here first lol - that's the training Uber needs. A better competitor!


----------

